# Non emegey egress lighting



## Jim R. (Feb 28, 2014)

I am presently getting ready to start a new church building in the Virginia Beach area. The electrical lighting plans indicate no outside lighting on the building. Doesn't code call for there to be lighting at each door entry area for egress at night let alone good sense for security. Plans show emergency battery backup lighting just inside with remote bug eyes outside but this is for emrgency only. Thanks for you help, jim


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 28, 2014)

Jim R. said:
			
		

> I am presently getting ready to start a new church building in the Virginia Beach area. The electrical lighting plans indicate no outside lighting on the building. Doesn't code call for there to be lighting at each door entry area for egress at night let alone good sense for security. Plans show emergency battery backup lighting just inside with remote bug eyes outside but this is for emrgency only. Thanks for you help, jim


Take a look at IBC section 1006.1

Means of Egress Illumination

SECTION 1006 MEANS OF EGRESS ILLUMINATION

1006.1 Illumination required.

The means of egress, including the exit discharge, shall be illuminated at all times the building space served by the means of egress is occupied.

Exceptions:

    1. Occupancies in Group U.

    2. Aisle accessways in Group A.

    3. Dwelling units and sleeping units in Groups R-1, R-2 and R-3.

    4. Sleeping units of Group I occupancies.

1006.2 Illumination level.

The means of egress illumination level shall not be less than 1 footcandle (11 lux) at the walking surface.

Exception: For auditoriums, theaters, concert or opera halls and similar assembly occupancies, the illumination at the walking surface is permitted to be reduced during performances to not less than 0.2 footcandle (2.15 lux), provided that the required illumination is automatically restored upon activation of a premises’ fire alarm system where such system is provided.

1006.3 Emergency power for illumination.

The power supply for means of egress illumination shall normally be provided by the premises’ electrical supply.

In the event of power supply failure, an emergency electrical system shall automatically illuminate all of the following areas:

    1. Aisles and unenclosed egress stairways in rooms and spaces that require two or more means of egress.

    2. Corridors, interior exit stairways and ramps and exit passageways in buildings required to have two or more exits.

    3. Exterior egress components at other than their levels of exit discharge until exit discharge is accomplished for buildings required to have two or more exits.

    4. Interior exit discharge elements, as permitted in Section 1027.1, in buildings required to have two or more exits.

    5. Exterior landings as required by Section 1008.1.6 for exit discharge doorways in buildings required to have two or more exits.

    The emergency power system shall provide power for a duration of not less than 90 minutes and shall consist of storage batteries, unit equipment or an on-site generator. The installation of the emergency power system shall be in accordance with Section 2702.

    1006.3.1 Illumination level under emergency power.

    Emergency lighting facilities shall be arranged to provide initial illumination that is at least an average of 1 footcandle (11 lux) and a minimum at any point of 0.1 footcandle (1 lux) measured along the path of egress at floor level. Illumination levels shall be permitted to decline to 0.6 footcandle (6 lux) average and a minimum at any point of 0.06 footcandle (0.6 lux) at the end of the emergency lighting time duration. A maximum-to-minimum illumination uniformity ratio of 40 to 1 shall not be exceeded.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 28, 2014)

Gregg has it nailed..........and 1006.2 (5)


----------



## Jim R. (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you for the quick reply... the in house architect and electrical engineer don't see it that way... Thanks again


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 28, 2014)

Jim R. said:
			
		

> Thank you for the quick reply... the in house architect and electrical engineer don't see it that way... Thanks again


Perhaps they are spending to much time in house an not enough time in the out house


----------



## north star (Feb 28, 2014)

*) * * * * (*



Jim R.,

In addition to the regular MOE illumination requirements, you may want

to ask your architect & engineer about the "required" illumination levels

for the Accessible Means of Egress  [ *RE: *Section 1007.2, `12 IBC  ],

...to the Public Way.

The look on their faces:* "  PRICELESS !  "   :devil*



*( * * * * )*


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 3, 2014)

The lights don't have to be mounted on the building.  Parking lot or walkway lights can serve as egress illumination.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 16, 2014)

Paul: Agree, but they must come on with the emergency / egress lighting.


----------

